

Ask HN: Favorite Domain Registrar? - jackowayed

There's been a few discussions on this in the past, but there hasn't been a good one lately, and thinks change.<p>What domain registrar do you use? In particular I care about price and good DNS, but obviously you should mention all the reasons you like your registrar.
======
jaddison
<http://www.namecheap.com/> comes to mind as a fully functional and responsive
partner to work with.

------
icey
There was a conversation about this a few months ago as well:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1287581> (it might be useful to you)

------
juanito
Namecheap is definitely a good choice.

I highly recommend to everyone who is ever registering a domain name to stay
away from Go Daddy. Unfortunately they are always looking for opportunities to
make $. They make it difficult to transfer the domains to other registrars as
well.

They also look for opportunities to replace your website with their parked
page so they can enjoy ad revenue from your traffic until you notice and
change it.

